# run diffuser when cycling?



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm about to set up my 29G Biocube with a DIY co2 system...planted tank very soon. I'm going to cycle w/o my plants first, then plant, then fish.

Do I need / should I run the DIY co2/ diffuser when its cycling?

It's my 1st planted tank, however not not a virgin to fw.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No need if there are no plants. Why not cycle with the plants?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd cycle with the plants

in fact, most plants will love the cycle and will eat up the nutrients, and you wont notice ammonia, nitrate, or nitrite spikes


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Cycling with plants it is.


----------

